# If FA ever went down permanently what do you think would cause it?



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

Every website eventually has to end, it's only a matter of time really.  If you had to take a guess of how FA will eventually go offline what do you think would cause it's end?

Do you think it will violently collapse in on itself one day in some manner?  Or do you think it will be overtaken by a far more popular site?  Or do you think it will get DDOS for so long that the majority of people leave? etc



I'm  betting on Dragoneer brings in a new staff member that he knows in real life,  then the guy goes through notes and steals paypal information of a ton of people.  It wouldn't take much to destroy the site in such a manner is cyber theft.  Not very many artists would be willing to do commissions anymore because their personal information could potentially be compromised.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Trust me this website is FAR from violently collapsing in on itself.  You obviously haven't been to Facepunch. 

 I think if new porn laws are introduced, especially by Santorum (lol santorum) They might just shut this site down with no fucks given.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

My first thought is it will be forgotten for something new.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

Communist revolution


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2012)

What would cause FA to go down permatnetly is if;
A. Porn was illegal in the US, both internet and wholesale in shops.

B. Invasion by space llamas

C. The furry fandom just died out and the site became defunct by default.

D. Dramabomb that set fire to the site.

E. All the admins got tired of being treated like ass-rags by the userbase and up and left creating a big drama vaccum....which would cause the site's server to catch on fire and die.

F. Invasion by Soccer moms.

G. Zombie Apocalypse.

H. 2012 D-Day.

Cannonfodder, I am disappoint. Make a better thread. :V

Saying that FA would die is like saying WoW would die due to SW:TOR. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> What would cause FA to go down permatnetly is if;
> A. Porn was illegal in the US, both internet and wholesale in shops.
> 
> B. Invasion by space llamas
> ...


A: unlikely, people like porn too much.

B:That sounds like a michael bay movie

C:That is possible, if the furry fandom was replaced by something else it could possibly happen.

D:Is it wrong I'd want to see that?

F:Like if Oprah painted the main site in a negative picture on television or something?

G:I'll bring my shotgun

H:I'll be out on my frontporch watching the world burn.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 24, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> C:That is possible, if the furry fandom was replaced by something else it could possibly happen.



The furry fandom turned into the MLP fandom.

And I forgot to add;

I. Furaffinity becomes "Bronyaffinity". :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The furry fandom turned into the MLP fandom.
> And I forgot to add;
> I. Furaffinity becomes "Bronyaffinity". :V


The drama would be delicious.


----------



## Winter Raptor (Mar 24, 2012)

If a site like FA just vanished, then I think there's some serious S going down in the world that would be more concerning. War of catastrophe or something :\


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 24, 2012)

.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 24, 2012)

heat death


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> E. All the admins got tired of being treated like ass-rags by the userbase and up and left creating a big drama vaccum....which would cause the site's server to catch on fire and die.


You know that does raise a question, why does the staff subject themselves to such torture?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 24, 2012)

Someone hacks the system, replaces all submissions with vaginas. 99.8 percent of the user-base will rage quit. :3
The remaining .2 percent would die due to over-stimulation of the nether regions.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The furry fandom turned into the MLP fandom.
> 
> And I forgot to add;
> 
> I. Furaffinity becomes "Bronyaffinity". :V



Oh no..don't give them ideas.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 24, 2012)

When I become a mod.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> When I become a mod.


I think you meant mean I become a admin.


Jon_tou said:


> Oh no..don't give them ideas.


Shit they know too much!
*pulls out of neuralizer*
*flash*


----------



## Tybis (Mar 24, 2012)

A site with NEW features and TIMELY updates will come along, making FA look like a dilapidated jalopy.


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 24, 2012)

Ferrox is released causing a catastrophic system failure, bricking every server.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 24, 2012)

Tybis said:


> A site with NEW features and TIMELY updates will come along, making FA look like a dilapidated jalopy.


The sad thing that is highly possible.


----------



## Aidy (Mar 24, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> Ferrox is released causing a catastrophic system failure, bricking every server.



Well it's a good thing Ferrox will never come out


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 24, 2012)

If someone pays off neer enough money to give the site to them and then promptly shut the site down :V


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 24, 2012)

Tybis said:


> A site with NEW features and TIMELY updates will come along, making FA look like a dilapidated jalopy.







...Isn't that close to what I said?

Bah, whatever same point and I agree.


----------



## Tango (Mar 25, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> When I become a mod.



Make me one. I will go on a holy crusade and ban ALL the porn just for spite.


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> A: unlikely, people like porn too much.
> 
> B:That sounds like a michael bay movie
> 
> ...



I could not stop laughing for a a minute after reading this, you good sir are funnies. I think that the admins could leave and the site could collapse, also a new site could come in and own, or a everyone leaves from a bunch of inactivity. Those are all possibilities, but quite slim probability of actual happening.
Zeke put it quite well, having FA die would be like having wow die, activity might slow down, but it wont die all together. I know guys that still play D&D online or old Strategy games or counter strike.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 25, 2012)

LouyieBlu said:


> I know guys that still play D&D online or old Strategy games or counter strike.


People still play Counter Strike?


----------



## Kaamos (Mar 25, 2012)

Tybis said:


> People still play Counter Strike?



Are you seriously asking that?


----------



## Aetius (Mar 25, 2012)

Tango_D said:


> Make me one. I will go on a holy crusade and ban ALL the porn just for spite.



Need to make babyfur deathcamps.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 25, 2012)

Tybis said:


> People still play Counter Strike?


yea they sit right next door with folks still playing Everquest and Diablo 2


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 25, 2012)

A drama bomb big enough to make the servers catch fire from an information overload due everyone rageposting. :V


----------



## Fay V (Mar 25, 2012)

In all honesty I think Neer is too paranoid now to promote a friend and have them do cyber theft. 
Also what complete moron will put their paypal password in notes? 

Anyway in all honesty I think a new site will come along and the fanbase will slowly leave, until it reaches the point where neer says fuck it and stops paying for the server.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

Fay V said:


> Also what complete moron will put their paypal password in notes?


You'd be surprise how many times cyber theft is cause of the person doing something stupid.


----------



## Fay V (Mar 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> You'd be surprise how many times cyber theft is cause of the person doing something stupid.



No, no I really wouldn't.


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Why would the site come down? i dunno because SKYNET.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 25, 2012)

12/21/2012

'nuff said :V


----------



## JArt. (Mar 25, 2012)

Mxpklx said:


> I think if new porn laws are introduced, especially by Santorum (lol santorum) They might just shut this site down with no fucks given.



America; we'll turn a blind eye to injustice, we'll let you attack/kill whoever you want and not care, we'll stand by and watch as the world collapses around us, but if you threaten our porn we'll go into total war mode all over your ass.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Mar 25, 2012)

I would like to think that FA would never get shut down but, with all those new bills that they are trying to pass. It will eventually. I dont think it would be one of those Santorum porn laws that would shut it down. I think it would be one of those anti-piracy or copyright infringement bills (example SOPA or PIPA) and if any of those bills were ever passed. Not only would this site be shutdown but almost every other website like FA along with several other sites that did nothing wrong would be too.


----------



## Kitutal (Mar 25, 2012)

Eventually more people will start going to other places, different sites, what's great about this one is that there is so much variety gathered in one place, but if people start getting used to the idea of going from one site to another to see what they want, or if other sites come along to replace it... eventually there will come a point when enough people have moved that new views and uploads slow down so much that those still hanging on in here decide it's time to move somewhere more popular and eventually the people running the place realise the site is on its way out, sell it to google and start something else. Though, that could take a while with all the people posting stuff in various different sites at the same time.
And once again with my inability to come up with an amusing and clever responce I've tried to be sensible. Got to stop doing that.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> ...goes through notes and steals paypal information of a ton of people...



That doesn't even make sense. Why would someone put their password in a note? There's no reason to do so, and no reason to tell anyone else. This is even ignoring that fact that the previous notes leak advertised why keeping important info in notes is a bad idea. Dumb.

A massive hardware failure is a possibility I guess, but I would expect either another massive round of donations, or simply cobbling something together from the seemingly enormous supply of spare hardware they now have. 

Oh wait I know, 'neer and Sciggles having a babby and not having enough money left over to pay for the site.


----------



## Gavrill (Mar 25, 2012)

eventually FA will just collapse under its own weight of drama and never fixing bugs

i'm just here for the ride. toot toot


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Mar 25, 2012)

too many people giving up on the sloppy bugging and moderation

that or someone hacks the site and crashes it specifically a really butthurt furfag


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 25, 2012)

Squirrels will get into the server and burn it down. :v


----------



## Sar (Mar 25, 2012)

Idiotic People suing over animal abuse on a weekly basis. :V
Even neer needs his weekends.


----------



## ZerX (Mar 25, 2012)

A radioactive hamster ate the servers and the whole site staff.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 25, 2012)

A war is declared between all of the furry websites.  In a key decision after the second month of conflict, Inkbunny and SoFurry form an alliance to bring devistation to FAF due to their increased numbers.  In a desperate move that FAF hoped would possibly save them, they attempted to form an alliance with the Burned Furs, which ultimately brought their demise after BF operatives working inside FAF turned against them.  

Five years later, all other furs were exterminated, due to their extreme public yiffing practices causing chaos and general disgust within the rest of the human population.

This is how the fandom ends.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 25, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> A war is declared between all of the furry websites.  In a key decision after the second month of conflict, Inkbunny and SoFurry form an alliance to bring devistation to FAF due to their increased numbers.  In a desperate move that FAF hoped would possibly save them, they attempted to form an alliance with the Burned Furs, which ultimately brought their demise after BF operatives working inside FAF turned against them.
> 
> Five years later, all other furs were exterminated, due to their extreme public yiffing practices causing chaos and general disgust within the rest of the human population.
> 
> This is how the fandom ends.


Seems legit.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Mar 25, 2012)

I don't think it'll be related to certain laws or budget, more likely to be something with the owner. The owner is as likely to get injured or die as us. Imagine a scene in which the owner is permanently disabled - who'll take over, take care? The site will then reach a similar fate.

Another option, like others said, is competition. I'm in no place to criticize the site's code, staffing or handling, but I believe it could be better. 


The site will be shut down some day, like any other site.


----------



## Wise Red Dragon (Mar 25, 2012)

If people begin... thinking with portals. *shudders violently*

This is the way the world ends. Not with a bang, but with a potato battery.


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 25, 2012)

Wise Red Dragon said:


> If people begin... thinking with portals. *shudders violently*



Too late (nsfw)


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

Fay V said:


> In all honesty I think Neer is too paranoid now to promote a friend and have them do cyber theft.
> Also what complete moron will put their paypal password in notes?
> 
> Anyway in all honesty I think a new site will come along and the fanbase will slowly leave, until it reaches the point where neer says fuck it and stops paying for the server.









Watch this new site be a combo of FA and sofurry. So many idiots, so little time. ( also, went to sofurry just yesterday to see what all the talk was about.....I think I was raped )


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> Oh wait I know, 'neer and Sciggles having a babby and not having enough money left over to pay for the site.


Damn, that could actually happen.  If that were to happen it would be best to give it to someone that is foreveralone and has money to run it.


Jon_tou said:


> Watch this new site be a combo of FA and sofurry. So many idiots, so little time. ( also, went to sofurry just yesterday to see what all the talk was about.....*I think I was raped* )


Drive by raping?


----------



## Catilda Lily (Mar 25, 2012)

To much jizz in the system. It overheated and is beyond repair.


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 25, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> A war is declared between all of the furry websites.  In a key decision after the second month of conflict, Inkbunny and SoFurry form an alliance to bring devistation to FAF due to their increased numbers.  In a desperate move that FAF hoped would possibly save them, they attempted to form an alliance with the Burned Furs, which ultimately brought their demise after BF operatives working inside FAF turned against them.
> 
> Five years later, all other furs were exterminated, due to their extreme public yiffing practices causing chaos and general disgust within the rest of the human population.
> 
> This is how the fandom ends.


Even worse; FurAffinity forms an alliance with Inkbunny and SoFurry to survive against a new, bigger community site.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Even worse; FurAffinity forms an alliance with Inkbunny and SoFurry to survive against a new, bigger community site.


I'd rather go down swinging than to team up with inkbunny.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Mar 25, 2012)

Skynet. That day can't come soon enough.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Drive by raping?



I just never want to go back, I don't know what I read but what the fuck people.


----------



## Charrio (Mar 25, 2012)

My guess would be the owner being arrested for something and then the police finding out some secret they tried to hide but gets exposed, making him disappear and the site vanishes soon after with no word why to the users.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 25, 2012)

Internal strife, mainly.

It's not the first time stupid shit involving admins has happened in its history (Chase, tsawolf, Careneth, Dragoneer, etc).


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

I just imagine fire.

SO MUCH FIRE!!!!!!


----------



## Aetius (Mar 25, 2012)

catilda lily said:


> To much jizz in the system. It overheated and is beyond repair.



It already happens, it is the reason FA has so much downtime :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

Glaice said:


> Internal strife, mainly.
> 
> It's not the first time stupid shit involving admins has happened in its history (Chase, tsawolf, Careneth, Dragoneer, etc).


Okay now that is highly likely to the point it's the most likely scenario to happen.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 25, 2012)

oh god!
if FA goes...
WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TO FAF!

where would i go if this place died :<


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> oh god!
> if FA goes...
> WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TO FAF!
> 
> where would i go if this place died :<



Sofurry :V


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Mar 25, 2012)

the cause would be an arrow to the-

*lower jaw gets blow off*


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

IsaacRaccoon said:


> the cause would be an arrow to the-
> 
> *lower jaw gets blow off*


Yeah....

thats right....

dont even think about saying it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

IsaacRaccoon said:


> the cause would be an arrow to the-
> 
> *lower jaw gets blow off*


*then runs you over with a tank*


Ikrit said:


> oh god!
> if FA goes...
> WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TO FAF!
> 
> where would i go if this place died :<





veeno said:


> Sofurry :V


Get your cyanide pills here, get your cyanide pills.  Buy two get a bag of peanuts.


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Get your cyanide pills here, get your cyanide pills. Buy two get a bag of peanuts.



Two please.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 25, 2012)

veeno said:


> Sofurry :V


i'll get banned but those pussies!


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Mar 25, 2012)

FSANTUKEWWDGGKKFWEFDASQWE 

*translated from bottomless jaw language*

WAS THE TANK NECESSARY?!!


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

IsaacRaccoon said:


> FSANTUKEWWDGGKKFWEFDASQWE
> 
> *translated from bottomless jaw language*
> 
> WAS THE TANK NECESSARY?!!



Yes.

Now hurry up and die.

V:


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2012)

The only thing that would kill FA at the point are bad financial decisions on behalf of the owners or a competing furry site that manages to take over the market like WoW did with the MMO market.


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Mar 25, 2012)

veeno said:


> Yes.
> 
> Now hurry up and die.
> 
> V:


*coughs up blood*
veeno...why r u so mean to me..? DX


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

IsaacRaccoon said:


> *coughs up blood*
> veeno...why r u so mean to me..? DX


I am not mean.

Just insane as hell.


----------



## IsaacRaccoon (Mar 25, 2012)

veeno said:


> I am not mean.
> 
> Just insane as hell.


LIIIIEEEESSSS, ALL LIES!!!


----------



## veeno (Mar 25, 2012)

IsaacRaccoon said:


> LIIIIEEEESSSS, ALL LIES!!!



Ummm.......


okay.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

Mentova said:


> The only thing that would kill FA at the point are bad financial decisions on behalf of the owners or a competing furry site that manages to take over the market like WoW did with the MMO market.


It's possible that bad financial decisions could kill it cause of obvious reasons.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 25, 2012)

Edit: Nah


----------



## Mentova (Mar 25, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> It's possible that bad financial decisions could kill it cause of obvious reasons.



Well yes, that would be why I said it.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


>


Not very likely.


Mentova said:


> Well yes, that would be why I said it.


Sorry wasn't paying attention to what I was typing.  I meant considering past shit storms within the furry fandom that involved money in some way it is highly likely that some incident could cripple the site financially.  Like how the reason why cub porn was banned was for financial reasons, if some incident like that happened again it is unlikely that Fa could recover from another shit storm like that.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 25, 2012)

Foxecality said:


>



Doubtful, old /b/ is dead and gone. 
The new /b/ sucks ass, besides the only furry there is Furfriday. That's it, and oh its all porn. How do I know this? My friend is a /b/tard....seriously he never leaves that site..


----------



## Tycho (Mar 26, 2012)

/b/ and 4chan simply do not CARE enough to do anything like that.  I mean, there are hundreds upon hundreds of /b/tards who probably beat it like crazy while browsing FA's Wide World of Smut.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 26, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> Doubtful, old /b/ is dead and gone.
> The new /b/ sucks ass, besides the only furry there is *Furfriday*. That's it, and oh its all porn. How do I know this? My friend is a /b/tard....seriously he never leaves that site..



But I thought...


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 26, 2012)

Jon_tou said:


> Doubtful, old /b/ is dead and gone.
> The new /b/ sucks ass, besides the only furry there is Furfriday. That's it, and oh its all porn. How do I know this? My friend is a /b/tard....seriously he never leaves that site..


then your friend is a newfag

any real oldfag would say that /b/ was never good


----------



## Heimdal (Mar 26, 2012)

Kharma!


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 26, 2012)

Aliens.


----------



## veeno (Mar 26, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> Aliens.


Now i'm not saying it was aliens but.....


----------



## trans867 (Mar 26, 2012)

haters hacking the site in attempt to stop the furry fandom.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 26, 2012)

Sanity


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 26, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> then your friend is a newfag
> 
> any real oldfag would say that /b/ was never good





Tybis said:


> But I thought...




I don't know, he is just on that website on his laptop. I won't pretend like I know either, I just stay away from stuff like that. (I heard things..)


----------



## veeno (Mar 26, 2012)

Criminal Scum said:


> Sanity


I dont even know the definition anymore.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 27, 2012)

The foundations of FA will collapse under the massive weight caused by all the crap that's being uploaded there


----------



## Ames (Mar 27, 2012)

Cthulhu's wrath.


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 27, 2012)

Cock vore D:


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 27, 2012)

veeno said:


> Now i'm not saying it was aliens but.....


IT IS AND YOU KNOW IT YOU MAD BUCKET OF TOFU NOODLES!


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Zoetrope (Mar 27, 2012)

An art site I was a part of once went down because the owner didn't want to be a part of it anymore. But he apparently neglected to realize everyone else still enjoyed the site. So rather than hand it off to someone else, he simply obliterated it.

I predict this.


----------



## veeno (Mar 27, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> IT IS AND YOU KNOW IT YOU MAD BUCKET OF TOFU NOODLES!


Okay


----------



## Lunar (Mar 27, 2012)

veeno said:


> Now i'm not saying it was aliens but.....



CATEGORY 5 HAIRICANE.

*is too lazy to read the rest*  Santorum's pretty much out anyway, thankfully.  I'm thinking it'd be some massive civil war caused by some sort of controversial pornographic outbreak.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 27, 2012)

Lunar said:


> CATEGORY 5 HAIRICANE.
> 
> *is too lazy to read the rest*  Santorum's pretty much out anyway, thankfully.  I'm thinking it'd be some massive civil war caused by some sort of controversial pornographic outbreak.



The War on Porn is just Gurella warfare caused by butthurt fat housewives that their husbands are paying too much time looking at 2girls1cup to make smush with them. :V


----------



## Lewi (Mar 27, 2012)

Too many shitting dicknipples just put strain on a server, y'know?


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 27, 2012)

America bans cub art or congressmen throw shitfit after another furry is found molesting the childrens.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 27, 2012)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> America bans cub art or congressmen throw shitfit after another furry is found molesting the childrens.



That's alreeady happened...and FA's still here. :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The War on Porn is just Gurella warfare caused by butthurt fat housewives that their husbands are paying too much time looking at 2girls1cup to make smush with them. :V


The sad thing is that there such is a thing as porn addiction.


----------



## najee010 (Mar 28, 2012)

Overpoplation of hardcore furries with plastic surgery and full body tattoos to look more like their sona will drive us all away, that or every brony learns to ddos n we feel the pain forevers


----------



## JArt. (Mar 28, 2012)

najee010 said:


> Overpoplation of hardcore furries with plastic surgery and full body tattoos to look more like their sona will drive us all away, that or every brony learns to ddos n we feel the pain forevers


 THEY HAVE THOSE!!!!!!!!
:V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

najee010 said:


> Overpoplation of hardcore furries with plastic surgery and full body tattoos to look more like their sona will drive us all away


The ironic thing is that guy with all those tattoos and such to look like a animal is a pretty cool guy actually.
What's his name again?  He was on discovery channel.


----------



## Viridis (Mar 28, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> The ironic thing is that guy with all those tattoos and such to look like a animal is a pretty cool guy actually.
> What's his name again?  He was on discovery channel.



This guy?

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-enjoys-climbing-trees-eats-raw-meat-day.html


----------



## JArt. (Mar 28, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> This guy?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-enjoys-climbing-trees-eats-raw-meat-day.html


HOLY MOTHER OF ALL THINGS THAT ARE HOLY, WHY WOULD HE DO THAT!!!!!!!
dang man, that freaked me out.


----------



## TreacleFox (Mar 28, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> This guy?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-enjoys-climbing-trees-eats-raw-meat-day.html



I dont think he is a furry. :U


----------



## BarlettaX (Mar 28, 2012)

Dinodammit leaves. Everyone ragequits.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

TreacleFox said:


> I dont think he is a furry. :U


He's shown up to a couple furrycons though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 28, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> This guy?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-enjoys-climbing-trees-eats-raw-meat-day.html


I am facedesking a tad bit too hard atm


----------



## Criminal Scum (Mar 28, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> This guy?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-enjoys-climbing-trees-eats-raw-meat-day.html



I think he took "follow the way of the tiger" the wrong way...


----------



## Haru_Ray (Mar 28, 2012)

That honestly freaked me out ^
Just....I don't know, everyone has their thing..but...dang.


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

Haru_Ray said:


> That honestly freaked me out ^
> Just....I don't know, everyone has their thing..but...dang.


Welcome to the furry fandom bro.


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Mar 28, 2012)

viridis_coyote said:


> This guy?
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...-enjoys-climbing-trees-eats-raw-meat-day.html



What the fuck


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 28, 2012)

JArt. said:


> HOLY MOTHER OF ALL THINGS THAT ARE HOLY, WHY WOULD HE DO THAT!!!!!!!
> dang man, that freaked me out.


I remember seeing him on TV a long time ago. Its about his beliefs, I think that he was Native American and that the Tiger spirit was within him, or something along to that extent. 
Its fine, he actually has a desk job the last I knew. I am dating back what 6 years ago I saw that on Tv? I believe that was the time ago.


Edit: 

Its in the article, read it they mention what I just did.


----------



## Armaetus (Mar 28, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> oh god!
> if FA goes...
> WHAT WOULD HAPPEN TO FAF!
> 
> where would i go if this place died :<



FAF is on another server so it would survive until Carenath 1) Pulls the plug or 2) Gives it away.


----------



## Aetius (Mar 28, 2012)

Glaice said:


> FAF is on another server so it would survive until Carenath 1) Pulls the plug or 2) Gives it away.



If FAF ever goes up for auction, I am bidding all I can for it.


----------



## Francis Vixen (Mar 28, 2012)

If 4chan performs an extensive enough DDoS or SQL injection...


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 28, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> If FAF ever goes up for auction, I am bidding all I can for it.


If FaF ever goes up for auction I say we fight for it american gladiator style instead.  The loser has to moderate the den.


----------



## Sly-Wolf (Apr 1, 2012)

Rick Santorum becoming president.


----------



## morphology (Apr 1, 2012)

Sly-Wolf said:


> Rick Santorum becoming president.



Hahahahaha, that's a good one.
"If elected President I'm going to pick on an insignificantly small subculture of nerds by putting a cork in their porn geyser."


----------



## BarlettaX (Apr 1, 2012)

If ACTA happens, some newfag will post copyrighted artwork and get our shit shot down.
Edit: Oh noes, some sparklefag probably did that already!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Apr 1, 2012)

morphology said:


> Hahahahaha, that's a good one.
> "If elected President I'm going to pick on an insignificantly small subculture of nerds by putting a cork in their porn geyser."


Well, he did say, "PORN IS THE BANE OF THE UNIVERSE AND DIRECTLY RESPONSIBLE FOR EVERYTHING BAD."

FA is prominent enough to be blocked by my school's web filtering and it also got a spot on this list of porn websites that should apparently be banned.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 1, 2012)

Have you heard of this new art site Weasyl. I hear it's run by teenagers who were kicked out of other sites and it is supposed to be really good at delivering very specific boners.

Advantages over Furaffinity:

: There are almost no actual furries on it
: I can certify from fursonal experience that at least 1/4 of the administrative staff will pleasure you


----------



## Vivian Ferrox (Apr 1, 2012)

I imagine the increasing number of butthurt kiddies on the site would cause the admins to go pure nuts and that would cause FA to go down.
I HAVE PREDICTED THE FUTURE!


----------



## triage (Apr 1, 2012)

After a while you learn that everything stops.


----------



## RailRide (Apr 1, 2012)

jcfynx said:


> Have you heard of this new art site Weasyl. I hear it's run by teenagers who were kicked out of other sites and it is supposed to be really good at delivering very specific boners.
> 
> Advantages over Furaffinity:
> 
> ...



As of 4/1/12, you're the only one to have stated its name on FAF.

(looks at W-site's blog)

Long held opinion: FA is for the most part only vulnerable to another site that does what it does...better. Kind of like what happened to VCL.

---PCJ


----------



## Ames (Apr 2, 2012)

zombie goasts


----------



## Frokusblakah (Apr 2, 2012)

Leprechauns


----------



## Tybis (Apr 2, 2012)

Gremlins.


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 5, 2012)

An iceberg.


----------



## jcfynx (Apr 5, 2012)

The gay agenda


----------



## Inashne117 (Apr 9, 2012)

Fur Affinity Timeline.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 9, 2012)

-Turning into a paysite.
-Government order following outburst from alarmist media.
-Bitter ex-staff.
-Dick Assfroth's Christian terrorist agenda.
-Dragoneer's assassination.


----------



## trans867 (Apr 18, 2012)

Aetius said:


> Need to make babyfur deathcamps.


damn right


----------



## Randolph (Apr 18, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> If FA ever went down permanently what do you think would cause it?



Humanity's undying desire for justice.


----------



## drpickelle (Apr 18, 2012)

*Sozin's Comet*


----------



## Kayla (Apr 20, 2012)

Kijha said:


> I remember seeing him on TV a long time ago. Its about his beliefs, I think that he was Native American and that the Tiger spirit was within him, or something along to that extent.
> Its fine, he actually has a desk job the last I knew. I am dating back what 6 years ago I saw that on Tv? I believe that was the time ago.
> 
> 
> ...



There were Tigers in North America?


----------



## Sar (Apr 21, 2012)

Kayla said:


> There were Tigers in North America?



There has been rumours Siberian Tigers crossed the frozen sea to Alaska.


----------



## ErikutoSan (Apr 23, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> What would cause FA to go down permatnetly is if;
> A. Porn was illegal in the US, both internet and wholesale in shops.
> 
> B. Invasion by space llamas
> ...


A: But we still have the internet :3

B: That'd be the LAST reason

C: Could happen

F: That'd be worse......


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> F: That'd be worse......


Invasion by soccer moms would be the worst thing ever.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm also amused at the severe lack of donations this site has not recieved, as the last donation was some dude named UrbanHermit who tossedwasted $300 several months ago.


----------



## Lyxen (Apr 27, 2012)

People actually getting lives


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 27, 2012)

Some retarded new 'obscenity' legislation passes congress and Dragoneer shits his pants and shuts down the servers.
It's highly likely.


----------



## Rhampage (Apr 27, 2012)

Let's get serious in here guys. The world is over at the end of this year, live it up you fuckers. :V


----------



## MitchZer0 (May 4, 2012)

Me

because I want to see all of your dramatic tears having tears of their own.

Seriously, with all the drama you furries make, I think the world will probably flood with your sweet salty tasting tears.


----------



## Aleu (May 4, 2012)

ErikutoSan said:


> A: But we still have the internet :3
> 
> B: That'd be the LAST reason
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if your reading comprehension is up to par since porn being illegal included the internet in that same sentence :V


----------



## ~secret~ (May 4, 2012)

Have we had Neer's self-realisation that this furry thing is a waste of time, money, and life?

I'd put :v after that, but I think I'm serious.

:v


----------



## Namba (May 4, 2012)

The demise of FA is just several updates away :V


----------



## TreacleFox (May 5, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> The demise of FA is just several updates away :V



Good, we still have 5-10 years then. :V


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 5, 2012)

Lol,  dragoneer runs outta cheeseburgers and eats it


----------

